# I need an airbrush machine for school



## Naked Lunch (Jan 27, 2007)

Can someone recommend an airbrush machine for me? The school i'm going to sells the Paasche VL set. On my list of supplies is says to get that one, or an equivalent. Are there any websites to check out?


----------



## martygreene (Jan 27, 2007)

Is this for cosmetic use? bodypainting? art? That will make a huge difference. I ask because Paasche VL is a siphon feed- which is extremely odd for makeup work. For bodypainting/art this makes sense. For cosmetic use, not so much.

That said, I'd go for a Sparmax compressor, I use the Sparmax 1A and like it a lot. Temptu sells a modified version of this compressor which lacks the PSI gauge. I wouldn't get something like the kett jet or iwata silver jet, as I'm not a fan of the jet style air propellers over true compressors.

As far as brushes, I perfer a top feed such as Sparmax's SP-35 or Iwata's HP-B. Brush choice is going to largely be effected by what you are looking for in a brush, and what is available in your area as far as the consumables go (needles, nozzles, needle caps, crown caps, etc.).

I prefer standard braided hoses versus the plasic coil style, and don't like quick release mechanism hoses, but that's personal preferance.

I get my airbrush supplies through Industry Cosmetics (Canada), Temptu (USA), Naimies (USA). You can also get airbrush supplies from art supply houses such as Dick Blick, DixieArt, etc.

I'd suggest getting a brush which can either have the nozzle changed out to utilize an assortment of needle sizes, or go with one with a 35mm needle, if this is for cosmetic use, as that is the most versatile for such work.


----------



## Villainiss (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm an Iwata girl.  I personally use the Iwata Eclipse HP-CS.  It can be used for both regular glamour makeup as well as F/X makeup.  It's gravity fed, and can accomodate different size needles & nozzles, depending on what you're using it for.

I also use the Iwata Power Jet Lite compressor, because it has a range of pressures, can be attached to almost any airbrush, and it's pretty compact and easy to carry around (although it is still a compressor, so it's not exactly the lightest thing in the world.)

I, like MartyGreene, also prefer the braided cords without the quick release function.  

I'm in SoCal, so I go to Coast Airbrush in Anaheim, CA to get all of my stuff, but they also have a website that you can order from.  I've been a customer there for over 10 years, and I even took my first airbrush class from Noah, who's become a really famous airbrush artist in the past few years.  

I hope this helps!

www.coastairbrush.com


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 14, 2007)

What is the difference in perfomance between jet style air propellers over true compressors, I guess is what I am asking. Why do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## DavidMK (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_What is the difference in perfomance between jet style air propellers over true compressors, I guess is what I am asking. Why do you prefer one over the other?_

 
Hey Luna,
I'm not sure what Marty means by "Jet Style" but the Silver Jet is in fact a true compressor. You can find info about it here: http://www.iwata-medea.com/products/...sors/index.jsp

The Kett Machine however is an air pump, which instead of compressing air and allowing the user to release it at various pressure levels, pumps air at a steady rate, but can be slowed using a current reducer on the power cord. 

Hope this helps!
DK


----------

